# BONE CONDITIONING



## Ironfist (Oct 11, 2011)

does any one on here condition there bones?

If so how?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No idea what you mean. Explain.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Load bearing exercises make the bones more dense, as for conditioning not sure what you mean?


----------



## Ironfist (Oct 11, 2011)

well i do mma and thai boxing meaning i kick alot with my shins and defend kicks with my shins (shin on shin kicks)

After doing this for so long my shins are numb to the pain and i was just wandering if i can do anything to get my shins stronger


----------



## Ironfist (Oct 11, 2011)

Rolling pin will deaden the nerves to quick and will cause problems in the future.


----------



## Joe90 (Nov 18, 2010)

Remember seeing a guy on T.V. kicking and breaking baseball bats with his shins,AWESOME,I think his shins must have been numb to the pain,if not,they are now,lol.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

sliding a rolling pin up and down the shins, or just lots and lots of heavy kicks. Eventually they toughen up.


----------



## Ironfist (Oct 11, 2011)

As I said about the rolling pins, it can mess up ur legs in the future, I kick a heavy bag around 200 to 300 times a day as it is and my shins are numb to pain but I want them to be so dense and solid


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i stroke it with my right hand and a little lube. hardens it right up


----------



## Joe90 (Nov 18, 2010)

hilly said:


> i stroke it with my right hand and a little lube. hardens it right up


Like a bit of steel,....a cat could'nt scratch it,lol. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironfist (Oct 11, 2011)

Haha stroking makes it dangerously hard lol


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

rolling pins are for cooking

ignore the idiots saying do that another magic bit of advice from clueless people

in thailand you kick the bag and pads twice a day 100s of times

repeat every day for years = hard shins

easy


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

hit hard things with your bones, they crack or something and grow over to compensate and get stronger....do it for years


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

noel said:


> rolling pins are for cooking
> 
> ignore the idiots saying do that another magic bit of advice from clueless people
> 
> ...


I said rolling pins Because it's what I was told to do by several experienced martial artists. One being a 5th Dan in Aikido as well as being an experienced kick boxer and judoist. And another being a double k1 champion.


----------



## Davey1978 (Aug 15, 2010)

Rolling pins only kills nerves, has nothing to do directly with bone conditioning. Kicking heavy bag million times is the base... And rest in the beginning after pain.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Davey1978 said:


> Rolling pins only kills nerves, has nothing to do directly with bone conditioning. Kicking heavy bag million times is the base... And rest in the beginning after pain.


Agreed. I've just realised that my original post just says rolling pin or kicking. It should have said rolling pin AND kicking for the various two needs.


----------

